# Jubilee gas flow



## kc9ljo (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all,
I was working on a Jubilee the other day and one of the things I did was remove the glass gas bulb under the tank to clean it. I put it back together and turned on the the gas but no gas flowed into the bulb. I removed the bulb again to inspect the hole from which gas should be flowing. I cracked the valve and gas flowed freely, no problem. Bulb back on, no flow. There was some sort of "air lock" or vacuum, or something. I remedied the problem by cracking the line at the carb until gas came out . Once I got it running there seemed to be no problem with gas flow. My question is why did it do that, and how can I fix it? Or is that normal?

Thanks


----------

